
Microsoft's censorship of GitHub will affect Bitcoin - ur-whale
https://decrypt.co/10951/how-microsofts-censorship-of-github-will-affect-bitcoin
======
bbody
Not trying to defend Microsoft but isn't it just speculation to assume
Microsoft is the reason GitHub is the reason the mentioned app and countries
were banned?

~~~
gus_massa
The whole article is a long chain of weak speculations.

